# GUANGZHOU | Yuehai Finance Center Tower | 284m | 931ft | 59 fl | T/O



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Zhujian Xincheng B1-1 Plot
http://www.gdh-realestates.com/ItemsDetail.aspx?code=0302&id=255
http://www.gdh-realestates.com/upload/Article/1311/20131188612.jpg

Unsourced rumours claim it's 300m tall.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

nice one! It's definitely not far away from the 300m mark i would say, if not above.


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Even if that is only a placeholder and not a design, they could put a little more effort into getting the perspective right. I doubt the floors increase in height the further up they go.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

amazing location though, nice to see the skyline continued, was not expecting a new possible supertall for the area.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

ZZ-II said:


> nice one! It's definitely not far away from the 300m mark i would say, if not above.


one would barely notice the difference between 290 and 300 meter.
There are other much larger towers in this cluster that draw most attention, like CTF.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 用镜头记录世界


----------



## Faisal Shourov (Jan 6, 2013)

Guangzhou is building world's third supertall cluster in a dense complex, after Dubai Marina and Moscow CBD. But imo Guangzhou's cluster would look better because of variety in design and colour


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Faisal Shourov said:


> Guangzhou is building world's third supertall cluster in a dense complex, after Dubai Marina and Moscow CBD. But imo Guangzhou's cluster would look better because of variety in design and colour


More like looks better due to *Quality* in design and colour.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

A welcome addition


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm glad this gap is being filled. Is that another park they are going to make beside it? There's no shortage of parkland in this area.


----------



## dfllyf (May 24, 2014)

*GUANGZHOU | San Cheng Finance Centre | 300m | 984ft | 66 fl | Prep*

*The 9th 300+ building in Zhu Jiang New Town CBD*










http://pph.upo.gov.cn/pph/content/19155.aspx
Latest Sources are from Guangzhou government


----------



## dfllyf (May 24, 2014)




----------



## dfllyf (May 24, 2014)




----------



## dfllyf (May 24, 2014)

15/6/2014
Under groundwork


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013 (May 11, 2013)

If this is prep, why is it not in the Proposed Supertalls section?

Btw, nice renders


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

sources please


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Pretty sure it's this tower: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1732048


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

Awesome, finally this cluster will be completed opcorn:epper::drunk::banana:

I'm a bit sad to see the pinnacle being smothered though, it won't be visible from many angles squeezed between those 2 supertalls.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

amazing design, amazing height, amazing location, hope we can confirm that it is indeed 300m.


----------



## dfllyf (May 24, 2014)

The height and Effect drawing have been officially confirmed by GZ Government ！
http://pph.upo.gov.cn/pph/content/19155.aspx


----------



## dfllyf (May 24, 2014)

droneriot said:


> Pretty sure it's this tower: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1732048


Yes it is!


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

then both threads should be merged i think


----------



## dfllyf (May 24, 2014)

The 300m height and Effect drawing have been officially confirmed by GZ Government ！
http://pph.upo.gov.cn/pph/content/19155.aspx


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

^^ Your link shows no info at all.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Looks like another great design for Guangzhou. 
That corner needs filling up.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Yup, pretty good design!


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

Including this project how many super talls will Guangzhou have?


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

^^
11 (10 are currently finished and under construction, this is the only one prep currently)


----------



## Puppetgeneral (Jul 9, 2013)

^^ Will be getting a lot more! IFC and other CBDs


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

*08.05.2015/B]
by 大爱广东 
Not much activity







*


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

^^
this is a prime location, what are they waiting for?


----------



## DubaiM (Nov 10, 2013)

Really cool looking complex! The architecture fits perfectly to the skyline! It's just a shame, that it will be so close to The Pinnacle.


----------



## altasia (May 6, 2015)

Is it just filling or is there going to be another teemall inside of this scyscraper?


----------



## totaleclipse1985 (Dec 6, 2013)

by Sunrise on the 6th of December 2015


----------



## totaleclipse1985 (Dec 6, 2013)

by I used the camera to on the 4th of January2016


----------



## totaleclipse1985 (Dec 6, 2013)

by Kevin Ho on Flickr on the 29th of January 2016


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-08-10 by gdgzgz


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

I thought progress on this would be much further on.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-02-12 by gdgzgz


----------



## Transhumanista (Jan 2, 2013)

Interesting, I wonder when the second stage of the new supertalls boom in Guangzhou will begin... 
Good thing, this is still alive.


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Transhumanista said:


> Interesting, I wonder when the second stage of the new supertalls boom in Guangzhou will begin...
> Good thing, this is still alive.


Guangzhou is going nuts. So many 200m+ buildings starting and whole new CBD starting to rise. 2018 will be a good year for GZ. Here is a thread for the CBD across the Pearl River from this CBD.
http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=3114714&extra=page=1


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

Transhumanista said:


> Interesting, I wonder when the second stage of the new supertalls boom in Guangzhou will begin...
> Good thing, this is still alive.


Alive? There's one and a half years between those two pictures of the site and very little progress.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Today by me:


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-03-28 by a84243062


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Very good, Guangzhou back in business as for 300m+ buildings.
by the way lawdefender in metro/city section doing great job bringing proposals of a lot of other 300m+.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-06-09 by dengjunying


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

Great to see this back in action finally, the last plot in this CBD.


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

284m


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

^seems so

by waya


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-11-28 by 邪恶企鹅










2019-12-16 by ray404


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-01-13 by a84243062


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-04-13 by xsnash


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-04-29 by a84243062


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

06.24 by me


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-07-08 by 我是Owen


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-09-20 by 372tgdwc


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-10-03 by 广东新闻广播


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

by myself, yesterday 2020.10.18, sorry for the quality, i only have a phone.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Yesterday by me. Instead of just a skyscraper update, i wanted to show the context of the building in Zhujiang New Town. How it all fits together nicely.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*November 1:*








中轴线 by 异乡人 on 500px.com


----------



## Claps (Nov 6, 2020)

11.21


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by wxyqhxn from gaoloumi 

2020-11-17


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 

2020-11-26


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 果城烟雨 from gaoloumi

2020-11-28


----------



## Claps (Nov 6, 2020)

12.26


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 

2020-12-29


----------



## Darbak (Nov 16, 2014)

lawdefender said:


> Photo by 求实 from gaoloumi
> 
> 2020-12-29
> 
> View attachment 912372


What is this tower, does anybody know? I couldn't find any info about it...


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Darbak said:


> What is this tower, does anybody know? I couldn't find any info about it...


The tower you mentioned is the second office tower (170 m/ 38 fl) of this project.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

The logo of this project


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by edwinjoy from gaoloumi 

2021-1-24


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 

2021-1-25


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

photo by tony tony from gaoloumi 

2021-2-24


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Feb 22









珠江新城 by 守仁 on 500px









广州CBD by Lezi on 500px


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Soon, I'll be able to see it every day, the cranes are already visible


----------



## Claps (Nov 6, 2020)

3.3


----------



## luci203 (Apr 28, 2008)

View of the tower from the park around min 3:00


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by EstiGinzburg from gaoloumi 

2021-3-23


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

almost a supertall


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 2021-4-20


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 中国铁建 on 500px








by 中国铁建 on 500px



​


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*April 27:*








雨中广州 by Hoiyip on 500px.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Yananas on 500px









by Min铭皓 on 500px









by 好闲 on 500px




​


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by fdyfdyfdy from gaoloumi 2021-5-1


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 探长 from gaoloumi


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-05-18 by chuenglaps


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

the chinese name is 粤海金融中心, where does San Cheng come from?


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^
The project's original name was "三诚国际金融中心" or "Sancheng International Finance Center".
I've changed it to the current name "Yuehai Finance Center Tower" thanks to your reminder.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 28:*








City Scenery by Teclast on 500px.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

almost a supertall


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 2021-6-9


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

夏日晴天 by c啟林。 on 500px.com


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jun 17









广州水晶蓝 by c啟林。 on 500px









万丈光芒 by 小白摄 思辰 on 500px


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jun 21









广州CBD｜苏醒城市蓝调 by Min铭皓 on 500px









云雾缭绕广州城 by Basic阿基 on 500px


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jun 27









绝美广州 by 🎐'SunsADº on 500px









珠江新城 by 东方 on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Maybe it's the angle, but it looks almost 300 meters tall based on the Pinnacle next to it.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 天天 on 500px








by 天天 on 500px








by 笑少 on 500px








by 笑少 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by PatrickWong on 500px


​


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jun 30









七一广州中轴线 by 大四喜 on 500px









Waiting for sunset by Rico Ho on 500px


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Min铭皓 on 500px




​


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

夕下珠江新城 by 酒醇肉香 on 500px


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Main structure capped

photo by ray404 from gaoloumi 

2021-7-20











2021-7-21


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 流浪M34的排骨 on 500px








by 宇宙 on 500px





​


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

羊城晨曦 by 覃哥视角 on 500px


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jul 25









穿梭广州大道 by 爱趴趴走的七逃囝仔 on 500px









广州 中轴 by bndkL on 500px


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by chuenglaps from gaoloumi 2021-7-24


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*July 24* (they sure removed the formwork fast!):








台风后的珠江新城 by 飛飞源 on 500px.com


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jul 26









夜景 by reazen on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*July 31:*








天河CBD by 洋次郎的歌 on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Hey wait a minute... redcode posted a photo from July 25 with the formwork, but lawdefender posted a photo on July 24 without! Someone's lying about the date of their photo...


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*August 1:*








暴风雨后的通透 by reazen on 500px.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@A Chicagoan, @zwamborn, please, closer photos


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

A Chicagoan said:


> Hey wait a minute... redcode posted a photo from July 25 with the formwork, but lawdefender posted a photo on July 24 without! Someone's lying about the date of their photo...


Or 500px messed up with its timestamp again


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Aug 1









朝霞与晨雾中的广州 by Basic阿基 on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*August 4:*








广州市容印象 by 龙卷风神点灯 on 500px.com


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Aug 4









广州朝霞云雾 by Basic阿基 on 500px


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-01 by 求实


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

A Chicagoan said:


> Hey wait a minute... redcode posted a photo from July 25 with the formwork, but lawdefender posted a photo on July 24 without! Someone's lying about the date of their photo...


The date of the photos posted in gaoloumi or 500px, may not be the same date the photographers shooting the photos.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 若生命等候 on 500px

​


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by songchao123 from gaoloumi


----------

